# A bit of a luxury problem



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Evra's breeder has built such a strong pedigree behind her that its making it difficult to find a excellent and winning stud for an outcross breeding with Evra. Haha a lot of the winning males in our region in her variety are too related to her! 😅


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Yeah that COI can get definitely get too high. Aint that right Charles 🤭. Charles's own mother was the niece of his father, and his grandmother was also his aunt. That didn't turn out so well for Charles II.


----------

